# NetworkManager dhclient wpa_supp & ath10k kde-plasma no IP

## stardotstar

Hi guys,

I am opening this thread because the original one was in Installing Gentoo and dealt with the problems I had initially with the ath10k wifi card on my Dell XPS15 9560.  

These problems appear to be mostly resolved since I now have a KDE-Plasma desktop that is using NetworkManager and DHClient (having removed dhcpcd and netifrc in favour of a wpa_supp+NetworkManager and plasma-nm arrangement).

The current state of play is as follows:

1) When I boot and startx I have the Pasma NetworkManager in the system tray and can "see" the available ssids and when I attemtp to "connect" and enter the password (wpa/psk2) I am prompted for the kde keychain manager and then the password for the relevant ssid.  The systray shows NM trying to associate but eventually it just pops up another dialogue asking for the password over and over.

2) When I use the konsole to start wpa_gui (as regular user) I am able to see the association through to all but the acquisition of an IP.  I found this thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-896510-start-0.html which seems to relate a similar story and when I manually execute dhclient wlp2s0 I get an IP and all is well (via the wpa_gui method) but then I am not using the plasma nm configuration

here is some of the info relevant to this:

the ifconfig showing my available interfaces:

```
xps15 /etc/conf.d # ifconfig

enp10s0u1u4: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.67  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        ether d4:81:d7:38:33:0c  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 3159  bytes 1736994 (1.6 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 2514  bytes 553446 (540.4 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 48  bytes 3120 (3.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 48  bytes 3120 (3.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp2s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 32:cd:b9:0d:ab:58  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 866  bytes 187259 (182.8 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 60  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 9  bytes 1050 (1.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

the current state of association with wpa_gui

having quit the wpa_gui session I go into wpa_cli and get the following status

```

> status

bssid=10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a

freq=2412

ssid=disARRAY

id=0

mode=station

pairwise_cipher=TKIP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED

address=32:cd:b9:0d:ab:58

```

When I go for scanning all looks like it's communicating

```
> scan_results

bssid / frequency / signal level / flags / ssid

10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a       2412    -78     [WPA-PSK-CCMP+TKIP][WPA2-PSK-CCMP+TKIP][ESS]    disARRAY

20:4e:7f:70:2b:30       5200    -67     [WPA2-PSK-CCMP+TKIP][ESS]       MinMinLights

58:6d:8f:7a:0d:38       2462    -66     [WPA2-PSK-CCMP][ESS]    Zorin Industries

20:4e:7f:70:2b:20       2437    -76     [WPA2-PSK-CCMP+TKIP][ESS]       GuessWorks

```

/var/log/messages shows the association but no DHCP provisioning

```
Jul 17 17:30:01 xps15 kernel: [ 1357.645655] wlp2s0: authenticate with 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a

Jul 17 17:30:01 xps15 kernel: [ 1357.711594] wlp2s0: send auth to 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a (try 1/3)

Jul 17 17:30:01 xps15 kernel: [ 1357.718366] wlp2s0: authenticated

Jul 17 17:30:01 xps15 kernel: [ 1357.718472] ath10k_pci 0000:02:00.0 wlp2s0: disabling HT/VHT due to WEP/TKIP use

Jul 17 17:30:01 xps15 kernel: [ 1357.718593] wlp2s0: associate with 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a (try 1/3)

Jul 17 17:30:01 xps15 kernel: [ 1357.721453] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=7)

Jul 17 17:30:01 xps15 kernel: [ 1357.724396] wlp2s0: associated

```

requesting a dhclient provisioning for wlp2s0 is successful

```
xps15 /etc/conf.d # dhclient wlp2s0

xps15 /etc/conf.d # ifconfig wlp2s0

wlp2s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.67  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        ether 32:cd:b9:0d:ab:58  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 1219  bytes 262434 (256.2 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 90  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 24  bytes 6532 (6.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

syslog tells the story

```
Jul 17 17:43:45 xps15 dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on wlp2s0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

Jul 17 17:43:45 xps15 dhclient: DHCPNAK from 192.168.0.1

Jul 17 17:43:46 xps15 dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlp2s0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6

Jul 17 17:43:46 xps15 dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on wlp2s0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

Jul 17 17:43:46 xps15 dhclient: DHCPOFFER from 192.168.0.1

Jul 17 17:43:48 xps15 dhclient: DHCPACK from 192.168.0.1

Jul 17 17:43:48 xps15 dhclient: bound to 192.168.0.67 -- renewal in 1717 seconds.

Jul 17 17:43:48 xps15 dhclient: Can't create /var/run/dhcp/dhcpclient.pid: No such file or directory

```

In trying to ensure that NetworkManager has the necessary configs in place I have the following conf.d entries:

```
xps15 /etc/conf.d # cat net

# Prefer wpa_supplicant over wireless-tools

modules="wpa_supplicant"

modules_wlp2s0="wpa_supplicant dhclient"

# It's important to tell wpa_supplicant which driver it should

# be using as it's not very good at guessing yet

wpa_supplicant_wlp2s0="-Dnl80211"

xps15 /etc/conf.d # cat wpa_supplicant 

# conf.d file for wpa_supplicant

#

# Please check man 8 wpa_supplicant for more information about the options

# wpa_supplicant accepts.

#

wpa_supplicant_args="-B -M -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

ap_scan=1

update_config=1

ctrl_interface_group=0

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

xps15 /etc/conf.d # 

```

the user (will) has been added to the plugdev group.

The configurations in conf.d have been through numerous approaches to get everything working and I'm not sure exactly what they should be for this intended use (NM for all networking)

There is also a wpa_supp config in the wpa_supp /etc/wpa_supplicant directory

```
xps15 /etc/wpa_supplicant # cat wpa_supplicant.conf 

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

ctrl_interface_group=0

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="disARRAY"

        psk="live2fly"

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        auth_alg=OPEN

}

xps15 /etc/wpa_supplicant # 

```

my build environment is

```
xps15 /etc/wpa_supplicant # emerge --info

Portage 2.3.6 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r4, 4.9.34-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.34-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-7700HQ_CPU_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:    32655036 total,  29691368 free

KiB Swap:   29296636 total,  29296636 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 15 Jul 2017 01:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.28 p1.2) 2.28

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.26.3::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.28-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo ftp://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo rsync://ftp.iij.ad.jp/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.iij.ad.jp/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.iij.ad.jp/pub/linux/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ ftp://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/"

LANG="en_AU.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qml qt3support qt4 qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

TIA, Will

update - I notice now the following error in syslog

```
nterval 6

Jul 17 17:43:46 xps15 dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on wlp2s0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

Jul 17 17:43:46 xps15 dhclient: DHCPOFFER from 192.168.0.1

Jul 17 17:43:48 xps15 dhclient: DHCPACK from 192.168.0.1

Jul 17 17:43:48 xps15 dhclient: bound to 192.168.0.67 -- renewal in 1717 seconds.

Jul 17 17:43:48 xps15 dhclient: Can't create /var/run/dhcp/dhcpclient.pid: No such file or directory

```

is this a permissions issue for dhclient?

----------

## charles17

 *stardotstar wrote:*   

> In trying to ensure that NetworkManager has the necessary configs in place I have the following conf.d entries:
> 
> ```
> xps15 /etc/conf.d # cat net
> 
> ...

 

AFAIR, /etc/conf.d/net is for netifrc only and should be deleted.  But maybe I'm wrong ... qlist net-misc/networkmanager | grep /etcLast edited by charles17 on Mon Jul 17, 2017 8:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

charles17,

You are correct but if no /etc/init.d/net.* are defited (other than net.lo), it will be ignored

----------

## charles17

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> You are correct but if no /etc/init.d/net.* are defited (other than net.lo), it will be ignored

 

I am aware of this fact.  But unused configuration files are often causing much confusion to noobs.  So I recommend deleting them.

----------

## eccerr0r

Yes, if using networkmanager, /etc/conf.d/net isn't needed; but the default /etc/init.d/net.lo is still needed.

Usually when I see the endless password prompt, it's one of these things:

- the key is wrong (possibly causing dhcp to fail)

- the key is having problems being saved (if the entry is user only, I believe it has a different password storage mechanism than if it's a systemwide entry) - usually due to consolekit/polkit problems.

Are you getting a consolekit session properly (does it work when using a consolekit enabled display manager?)

----------

## stardotstar

OK, I've removed conf.d/net and only had it in there because there is mention of it in what I could only see as independent of netifrc somewhere - but I've lost the wiki page in the reboots I've done.  (If I can find this ill reference it but in the mean time)

I have found that if I stop the NetworkManager service and proceed to launch wpa_gui the interface is seen but no control signal can be sent from the gui until I bring the interface up with ifconfig and then initiate a scan with the wpa_cli...

```
xps15 /etc/conf.d # ifconfig -a

bond0: flags=5122<BROADCAST,MASTER,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 6a:8a:bd:72:23:e0  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

dummy0: flags=130<BROADCAST,NOARP>  mtu 1500

        ether ae:29:e4:ce:ce:cc  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

enp10s0u1u4: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.69  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        ether d4:81:d7:38:33:0c  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 3392  bytes 1638772 (1.5 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 2934  bytes 587941 (574.1 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

...

wlp2s0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 9c:b6:d0:de:75:a3  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 2  bytes 226 (226.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

and so...

```
xps15 /etc/conf.d # ifconfig wlp2s0 up

xps15 /etc/conf.d # ifconfig wlp2s0

wlp2s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 9c:b6:d0:de:75:a3  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 2  bytes 226 (226.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

with wpa_gui running as user in another konsole I start wpa_cli  (in my root konsole)

```
xps15 /etc/conf.d # wpa_cli 

wpa_cli v2.6

Copyright (c) 2004-2016, Jouni Malinen <j@w1.fi> and contributors

This software may be distributed under the terms of the BSD license.

See README for more details.

Selected interface 'wlp2s0'

Interactive mode

> status

wpa_state=INACTIVE

address=9c:b6:d0:de:75:a3

> scan

OK

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED 

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<3>CTRL-EVENT-NETWORK-NOT-FOUND 

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED 

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 

<3>SME: Trying to authenticate with 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a (SSID='disARRAY' freq=2412 MHz)

<3>Trying to associate with 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a (SSID='disARRAY' freq=2412 MHz)

<3>Associated with 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a

<3>CTRL-EVENT-SUBNET-STATUS-UPDATE status=0

<3>WPA: Key negotiation completed with 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a [PTK=CCMP GTK=TKIP]

<3>CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a completed [id=0 id_str=]

```

at this point the wpa_gui session shows the scan_results and I input the password and the association was completed up to the point where it was without an IP still.

so I invoke dhclient manually on the interface and it goes through ok

```
<3>CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a completed [id=0 id_str=]

> q

xps15 /etc/conf.d # dhclient wlp2s0

xps15 /etc/conf.d # tail /var/log/syslog 

Jul 17 18:53:10 xps15 kernel: [ 1747.698118] wlp2s0: authenticated

Jul 17 18:53:10 xps15 kernel: [ 1747.698411] wlp2s0: associate with 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a (try 1/3)

Jul 17 18:53:10 xps15 kernel: [ 1747.701783] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=7)

Jul 17 18:53:10 xps15 kernel: [ 1747.704591] wlp2s0: associated

Jul 17 18:53:52 xps15 dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlp2s0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4

Jul 17 18:53:52 xps15 dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on wlp2s0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

Jul 17 18:53:52 xps15 dhclient: DHCPOFFER from 192.168.0.1

Jul 17 18:53:54 xps15 dhclient: DHCPACK from 192.168.0.1

Jul 17 18:53:54 xps15 dhclient: bound to 192.168.0.31 -- renewal in 1538 seconds.

Jul 17 18:53:54 xps15 dhclient: Can't create /var/run/dhcp/dhcpclient.pid: No such file or directory

```

So the syslog shows the association and then the dhcp provisioning.

Further up in the syslog is the mess that is going on with NetworkManager running (remember it has been stopped completely through this process so far)

The last 50 lines show the previous state and my discontinuation of the NM service and subsequent manual interface init

```
xps15 /etc/conf.d # tail -50 /var/log/syslog 

Jul 17 18:50:08 xps15 kernel: [ 1565.554040] wlp2s0: send auth to 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a (try 1/3)

Jul 17 18:50:08 xps15 kernel: [ 1565.562689] wlp2s0: authenticated

Jul 17 18:50:08 xps15 kernel: [ 1565.563508] wlp2s0: associate with 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a (try 1/3)

Jul 17 18:50:08 xps15 NetworkManager[14087]: <info>  [1500281408.7418] device (wlp2s0): supplicant interface state: authenticating -> associating

Jul 17 18:50:08 xps15 kernel: [ 1565.581509] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=7)

Jul 17 18:50:08 xps15 kernel: [ 1565.584560] wlp2s0: associated

Jul 17 18:50:08 xps15 kernel: [ 1565.584679] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

Jul 17 18:50:08 xps15 NetworkManager[14087]: <info>  [1500281408.7630] device (wlp2s0): supplicant interface state: associating -> associated

Jul 17 18:50:08 xps15 NetworkManager[14087]: <warn>  [1500281408.7630] sup-iface[0xfe1d80,wlp2s0]: connection disconnected (reason -3)

Jul 17 18:50:08 xps15 NetworkManager[14087]: <info>  [1500281408.7682] device (wlp2s0): supplicant interface state: associated -> disconnected

Jul 17 18:50:08 xps15 NetworkManager[14087]: <info>  [1500281408.8682] device (wlp2s0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> scanning

Jul 17 18:50:23 xps15 kernel: [ 1580.064466] wlp2s0: authenticate with 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a

Jul 17 18:50:23 xps15 kernel: [ 1580.130306] wlp2s0: send auth to 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a (try 1/3)

Jul 17 18:50:23 xps15 NetworkManager[14087]: <info>  [1500281423.3043] device (wlp2s0): supplicant interface state: scanning -> authenticating

Jul 17 18:50:23 xps15 kernel: [ 1580.138915] wlp2s0: authenticated

Jul 17 18:50:23 xps15 kernel: [ 1580.139468] wlp2s0: associate with 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a (try 1/3)

Jul 17 18:50:23 xps15 kernel: [ 1580.142824] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=7)

Jul 17 18:50:23 xps15 NetworkManager[14087]: <info>  [1500281423.3180] device (wlp2s0): supplicant interface state: authenticating -> associating

Jul 17 18:50:23 xps15 kernel: [ 1580.145624] wlp2s0: associated

Jul 17 18:50:23 xps15 kernel: [ 1580.145755] wlp2s0: deauthenticating from 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

Jul 17 18:50:23 xps15 NetworkManager[14087]: <info>  [1500281423.3240] device (wlp2s0): supplicant interface state: associating -> associated

Jul 17 18:50:23 xps15 NetworkManager[14087]: <warn>  [1500281423.3240] sup-iface[0xfe1d80,wlp2s0]: connection disconnected (reason -3)

Jul 17 18:50:23 xps15 NetworkManager[14087]: <info>  [1500281423.3292] device (wlp2s0): supplicant interface state: associated -> disconnected

Jul 17 18:50:23 xps15 NetworkManager[14087]: <info>  [1500281423.4292] device (wlp2s0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> scanning

Jul 17 18:50:28 xps15 NetworkManager[14087]: <info>  [1500281428.4858] device (wlp2s0): state change: config -> deactivating (reason 'user-requested') [50 110 39]

Jul 17 18:50:28 xps15 NetworkManager[14087]: <info>  [1500281428.4860] audit: op="device-disconnect" interface="wlp2s0" ifindex=9 pid=1679 uid=1000 result="success"

Jul 17 18:50:28 xps15 NetworkManager[14087]: <info>  [1500281428.4864] device (wlp2s0): state change: deactivating -> disconnected (reason 'user-requested') [110 30 39]

Jul 17 18:50:28 xps15 NetworkManager[14087]: <info>  [1500281428.5553] device (wlp2s0): set-hw-addr: set MAC address to 42:87:01:08:B7:98 (scanning)

Jul 17 18:50:30 xps15 dbus[1313]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher' (using servicehelper)

Jul 17 18:50:30 xps15 NetworkManager[14087]: <info>  [1500281430.8229] device (wlp2s0): supplicant interface state: scanning -> disabled

Jul 17 18:50:30 xps15 dbus[1313]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher'

Jul 17 18:50:30 xps15 nm-dispatcher: req:1 'down' [wlp2s0]: new request (1 scripts)

Jul 17 18:50:30 xps15 nm-dispatcher: req:1 'down' [wlp2s0]: start running ordered scripts...

Jul 17 18:50:30 xps15 NetworkManager[14087]: <info>  [1500281430.8274] device (wlp2s0): supplicant interface state: disabled -> inactive

Jul 17 18:50:40 xps15 NetworkManager[14087]: <info>  [1500281440.2682] caught SIGTERM, shutting down normally.

Jul 17 18:50:40 xps15 NetworkManager[14087]: <info>  [1500281440.2702] device (wlp2s0): state change: disconnected -> unmanaged (reason 'unmanaged') [30 10 3]

Jul 17 18:50:40 xps15 NetworkManager[14087]: <info>  [1500281440.3372] device (wlp2s0): set-hw-addr: reset MAC address to 9C:B6:D0:DE:75:A3 (unmanage)

Jul 17 18:50:40 xps15 NetworkManager[14087]: <info>  [1500281440.3413] exiting (success)

Jul 17 18:53:10 xps15 kernel: [ 1747.592378] wlp2s0: authenticate with 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a

Jul 17 18:53:10 xps15 kernel: [ 1747.659346] wlp2s0: send auth to 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a (try 1/3)

Jul 17 18:53:10 xps15 kernel: [ 1747.698118] wlp2s0: authenticated

Jul 17 18:53:10 xps15 kernel: [ 1747.698411] wlp2s0: associate with 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a (try 1/3)

Jul 17 18:53:10 xps15 kernel: [ 1747.701783] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from 10:0d:7f:e3:8d:6a (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=7)

Jul 17 18:53:10 xps15 kernel: [ 1747.704591] wlp2s0: associated

Jul 17 18:53:52 xps15 dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on wlp2s0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4

Jul 17 18:53:52 xps15 dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on wlp2s0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

Jul 17 18:53:52 xps15 dhclient: DHCPOFFER from 192.168.0.1

Jul 17 18:53:54 xps15 dhclient: DHCPACK from 192.168.0.1

Jul 17 18:53:54 xps15 dhclient: bound to 192.168.0.31 -- renewal in 1538 seconds.

Jul 17 18:53:54 xps15 dhclient: Can't create /var/run/dhcp/dhcpclient.pid: No such file or directory

xps15 /etc/conf.d # 

```

Still very concerned about the last line - despite the fact that the interface has received an IP the dhclient is not able to create a pid??  How did it work then?

what else can I do to troubleshoot this so you can help me fathom it?  Clearly the wifi card and manual configuration work so it shouldn't be a firmware issue unless the firmware is clashing with the implementation of the sequence in NetworkManager?

Will

----------

## stardotstar

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Yes, if using networkmanager, /etc/conf.d/net isn't needed; but the default /etc/init.d/net.lo is still needed.
> 
> Usually when I see the endless password prompt, it's one of these things:
> 
> - the key is wrong (possibly causing dhcp to fail)
> ...

 

OK, so the key is correct - and I've demonstrated that with the manual auth so I am confident about this.

The consolekit piece is foreign to me - it was touched upon in another thread but I don't know if it is configured correctly or being used as expected...

I did see something about the permissions of the NM related to polkit and have the following in place (this was put in without a real understanding of how it works)

```
xps15 /etc/polkit-1 # cd rules.d/

xps15 /etc/polkit-1/rules.d # ls

49-polkit-pkla-compat.rules  50-default.rules  50-org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.rules

xps15 /etc/polkit-1/rules.d # cat 50-org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.rules 

polkit.addRule(function(action, subject) {

    if (action.id.indexOf("org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.") == 0 && subject.isInGroup("plugdev")) {

            return polkit.Result.YES;

                }

                });

xps15 /etc/polkit-1/rules.d # 

```

BTW net.lo is missing should I emerge netifrc again and then unmerge it?

I seem to have consolekit but it is not running

```

xps15 /usr/src/linux # rc-service consolekit status

 * Executing: /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /etc/init.d/consolekit status

 * status: stopped

```

and it is damaged somehow

```
xps15 /usr/src/linux # rc-service consolekit start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Executing: /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /etc/init.d/consolekit start

 * Starting consolekit ...

 * Sending signal 0 to PID 1499 ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 * start-stop-daemon: /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon is already running

 * Failed to start consolekit                                                                                    [ !! ]

 * ERROR: consolekit failed to start

xps15 /usr/src/linux # 

```

Checking out consolekit on the wiki

I see if I add consolekit to my global use and go for a deep remerge it will pull in netifrc and do:

```
xps15 /usr/src/linux # euse -E consolekit

Adding flag "consolekit" to make.conf

/etc/portage/make.conf was modified, a backup copy has been placed at /etc/portage/make.conf.euse_backup

xps15 /usr/src/linux # cat /etc/portage/make.conf

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

USE="multilib acpi ncurses bluetooth networkmanager consolekit"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo ftp://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo rsync://ftp.iij.ad.jp/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.iij.ad.jp/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.iij.ad.jp/pub/linux/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/ ftp://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/"

xps15 /usr/src/linux # emerge --ask --changed-use --deep @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.7  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.7  ABI_X86="32*" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/netifrc-0.5.1 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

holding off for the moment...

----------

## charles17

Use the -t (--tree) option for emerge.

Have you set sys-apps/openrc -netifrc in /etc/portage/package.use?

----------

## stardotstar

OK, I'll set that -netifrc now.

I'll add the tree tack and I can confirm that I have started with consolekit running (used the method for startx here (exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session <WINDOW_MANAGER>) and got no errors that I could see.  This was after a reboot.

NetworkManager is just timing out as Inactive on boot and elsewhere from what I can see as I added timeout=100 to the conf.d/NetworkManager file and it just ticked down during boot up

When I stop NetworkManager I can then use wpa_gui / cli promptly but I still have to execute dhclient manually after assoc/auth

here's my latest dmesg

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/aNsoQUIldYzLwP4J28ft/

portage warns that I have no network management in built

```
>>> Installing (1 of 1) sys-apps/openrc-0.26.3::gentoo

 * The OpenRC dependency data has already been migrated.

 * Caching service dependencies ... [ ok ]

 * You have emerged OpenRc without network support. This

 * means you need to SET UP a network manager such as

 *      net-misc/netifrc, net-misc/dhcpcd, net-misc/wicd,

 * net-misc/NetworkManager, or net-vpn/badvpn.

 * Or, you have the option of emerging openrc with the newnet

 * use flag and configuring /etc/conf.d/network and

 * /etc/conf.d/staticroute if you only use static interfaces.

```

I would have thought this got taken care of by the global declatation of NetworkManager?

Deep rebuild now fails on qtsql 

```

>>> Failed to emerge dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1:

 * ERROR: dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   configure failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3185:  Called multilib-minimal_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1954:  Called multilib_foreach_abi 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line 2168:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line 1884:  Called _multibuild_run '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line 1882:  Called _multilib_multibuild_wrapper 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line  395:  Called multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1948:  Called multilib_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2385:  Called qt4_multilib_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2900:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${S}"/configure "${conf[@]}" || die "configure failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.7-abi_x86_32.x86'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.7'

```

----------

## eccerr0r

What happens if you simply create that directory /var/run/dhcp  (though it's kind of strange it's not automatically being created...)

I'm using USE=dhclient with my networkmanager at the moment, though it shouldn't matter (but it uses different dhcp status files.)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

eccerr0r,

/var/run is normally a symlink to /run, if it exists at all.

/run won't appear if tmpfs is missing from the kernel but there is usually much more breakage if thats the case.

----------

## stardotstar

```
xps15 /etc/portage/package.use # cd /var/

xps15 /var # ls -l run

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 Jun 22 11:47 run -> /run

xps15 /var # 

```

```
xps15 /run # ls

ConsoleKit      agetty.reload  dbus      klogd.pid  mount   resolvconf  syslogd.pid  udev     user  wpa_supplicant

NetworkManager  console        dbus.pid  lock       openrc  sshd.pid    tmpfiles.d   udisks2  utmp

xps15 /run # mkdir dhcp

xps15 /run # cd dhcp

xps15 /run/dhcp # s

bash: s: command not found

xps15 /run/dhcp # ls

xps15 /run/dhcp # touch dhcpclient.pid

xps15 /run/dhcp # ls

dhcpclient.pid

xps15 /run/dhcp # ls -l

total 0

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Jul 17 20:57 dhcpclient.pid

```

now when I intit the interface manually I don't get the wrror and the pid is filled in BUT now I don't get any DNS after I do the dhclient and get an IP

```
xps15 /run/dhcp # cat dhcpclient.pid 

31897

xps15 /run/dhcp # ifconfig

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 2752  bytes 226688 (221.3 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 2752  bytes 226688 (221.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp2s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.31  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        ether 9c:b6:d0:de:75:a3  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 12900  bytes 7939020 (7.5 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 6009  bytes 1283598 (1.2 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

xps15 /run/dhcp # host google.com

;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached

xps15 /run/dhcp # dhclient wlp2s0

xps15 /run/dhcp # host google.com

;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached

xps15 /run/dhcp # ping 192.168.0.1

PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=71.8 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=13.0 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.0.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=10.1 ms

```

----------

## stardotstar

for what it's worth I see the system-connection entry for the disARRAY ssid is populated but makes no mention of the passkey - I am assuming this is because, unlike the simple wpa_supp config where it is in plain text (readable by root/wheel) it is handled by the passwork keychain in NetworkManager and the Plasma-NM

```
xps15 /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections # cat disARRAY 

[connection]

id=disARRAY

uuid=58ab3e3f-1fef-4c4e-8975-7e899f219631

type=wifi

permissions=user:will:;

secondaries=

[wifi]

mac-address=9C:B6:D0:DE:75:A3

mac-address-blacklist=

mac-address-randomization=0

mode=infrastructure

seen-bssids=

ssid=disARRAY

[wifi-security]

group=

key-mgmt=wpa-psk

pairwise=

proto=

psk-flags=1

[ipv4]

dns-search=

may-fail=false

method=auto

[ipv6]

addr-gen-mode=stable-privacy

dns-search=

method=ignore

xps15 /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections # 

```

vs

```
xps15 /etc/wpa_supplicant # cat wpa_supplicant.conf 

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

ctrl_interface_group=0

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="disARRAY"

        psk="somesecrettext"

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP

        auth_alg=OPEN

}

```

----------

## eccerr0r

Did you mark this network as "available to all users" or is this only available to current user?

The PSK should be stored in system-connections only if available to all users (but it should work either way...)

These system-connections should not be readable by the world... not sure what happened there?

Networkmanager calls wpa-supplicant eventually to handle the passkeys though I don't recall if it saves these files temporarily somewhere or not...

----------

## charles17

stardotstar

Would you please show  your complete /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant if any

 your /var/log/rc.log from last shutdown + reboot

 output of rc-config show --all

 output of rc-status --all

So we can see which services get started.

P.S.:

https://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse#network-manager

----------

